# Keyboard and mouse....time to dump the wireless?



## inkjunkie (Nov 30, 2019)

I have been having a boat load of problems with them lately. Enough that I "borrowed" the keyboard and mouse from my wifes desktop but the problem continued. Went out and bought a cheap Staples wireless keyboard and mouse, worked flawlessly for 2 weeks and then the same problem showed up. 
In LR, sliders will often be non-responsive. For instance, if I try to auto set the blacks...hold down shift key and double click on the black slider (the word itself) and nothing happens. If I wait a few seconds it will work. If I try and tune it using the ALT key the screen will not go white (or black, depending on the slider). Same thing, if I wait a second or 3 it will often work. Drivers for the mouse/keyboard are from 2006. Have done a few searches, could not find anything in the way of different drivers. 
I bought myself some early Christmas presents and will be building a new machine shortly. Beginning to wonder if perhaps I should buy myself 1 more gift...and that is a wired keyboard & mouse. 
Anyone else have problems with their wireless keyboards and mouses?


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 30, 2019)

I prefer a wired KB and mouse.  My keyboard is a Das Keyboard model with "clicky" keys that I find very responsive to use.  It's also very heavy, so it stays in place on my desk.  Mouse preference is very personal.  I got a Corsair M65 Pro, which I think was recommended to me by another member of this forum.  I don't like the "RGB" lighting, but I like the very positive buttons. 

Your wireless devices may have radio interference problems from other wireless devices or your wireless router, in your own house or from nearby neighbors.

Phil


----------



## davidedric (Nov 30, 2019)

Occasionally in the past, but I now use usb extension leads to ensure that the usb transceivers are near the devices, and they have been fine since then.  My keyboard and mouses are standard Logitech ones.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 30, 2019)

As Yoda might say "Tricky sometimes blue tooth is".

You didn't say what your OS is, whether you are using the native bluetooth of the OS or an external dongle connecting the external devices through USB.

If you are using Bluetooth on Windows 10, you can check out this support article https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/help/14169/windows-10-fix-bluetooth-problems

As Phil mentioned, I prefer wired myself but when I went to look for a replacement mouse recently, could only find wireless at my local Staples.


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 30, 2019)

If you are having issues with different keyboards and mice, then the problem is most likely not with them.  If you do not want to problem solve to find the culprit, then going wired makes sense.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Nov 30, 2019)

I use a couple different Bluetooth input devices with my computer and Lightroom, and they're fine.

But there are problems that exist out there, so it's worth checking to see if they affect you. For example, after USB 3 came out, people discovered interference issues between USB 3 devices and some Bluetooth/2.4GHz wireless devices. The problem doesn't seem to happen as much today because newer devices now have the proper shielding to prevent this, but it might still happen with some combinations of hardware of different ages.

For the details, you can read an Intel document about the problem here:
USB 3.0* Radio Frequency Interference on 2.4 GHz Devices


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 1, 2019)

I am having several issues, no matter which keyboard I am using. It is not uncommon for me to be typing and have the machine have just a blinking cursor. The text will show up, eventually. Often times when this problem appears my machine is doing updates.  Not real sure of how to trouble shoot these issues. I have unplugged our modem from its power source, thinking that I may have some sort of interference problem. But it did not help. I have turned off all devices except my desk top,  this did not help either. I have tried putting the dingleberry in all of the various USB ports, did not help. Seems to get worse when the dingleberry (I know that is not what it is called) is plugged into a USB hub. My PC is sitting right next to one of our dog crates, beginning to wonder if that is not the problem. I will try to move the crate and see what happens.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 1, 2019)

inkjunkie said:


> dingleberry (I know that is not what it is called)



LOL. _Dongle_ is the word you're searching for, but dingleberry could often be apt.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 1, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> LOL. _Dongle_ is the word you're searching for, but dingleberry could often be apt.


I haven't heard the term "dingleberry" used since high school gym or my draft physical in 1968.


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 1, 2019)

inkjunkie said:


> I am having several issues, no matter which keyboard I am using. It is not uncommon for me to be typing and have the machine have just a blinking cursor. The text will show up, eventually. Often times when this problem appears my machine is doing updates.  Not real sure of how to trouble shoot these issues. I have unplugged our modem from its power source, thinking that I may have some sort of interference problem. But it did not help. I have turned off all devices except my desk top,  this did not help either. I have tried putting the dingleberry in all of the various USB ports, did not help. Seems to get worse when the dingleberry (I know that is not what it is called) is plugged into a USB hub. My PC is sitting right next to one of our dog crates, beginning to wonder if that is not the problem. I will try to move the crate and see what happens.


How old is your machine?  Are you using wireless USB or Bluetooth (I am assuming the former since you mentioned having a dongle)? And are you using a laptop?  I ask the latter since folks often forget to disable their trackpads and that can cause erratic cursor movements.

--Ken


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 1, 2019)

davidedric said:


> Occasionally in the past, but I now use usb extension leads to ensure that the usb transceivers are near the devices, and they have been fine since then.  My keyboard and mouses are standard Logitech ones.



Same here. This solved my mouse issues too.


----------



## SaraLH (Dec 1, 2019)

I've been using wireless for over 20 years and have also had a lot of experience troubleshooting wireless keyboards/mice in my many years as an IT-Admin.  Right now I'm using 2 dongles as my keyboard and mouse are different makes - it's no problem.

A couple of things you could check are:
1) is your cell phone or any other wireless device sitting anywhere near your computer/mouse/receiver (i.e. dingleberry/dongle)? This can cause interference.
2) is your dongle plugged into a USB2 port on your computer (i.e. NOT the blue USB port)? Some USB dongles don't play nicely with USB3.
3) if using a desktop or tower computer (as opposed to a laptop) it might help to put the dongle on one of the ports in front of the computer so it's closer to the devices
Most wireless keyboards/mice can be reset by turning them off and taking the batteries out for half an hour or so.
--Sara

P.S. back on the farm in the 60's dingleberries were those little dried pieces of "stuff" that clung to the hairs under a cow's tail.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 2, 2019)

SaraLH said:


> P.S. back on the farm in the 60's dingleberries were those little dried pieces of "stuff" that clung to the hairs under a cow's tail.


And not just cows...


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Dec 2, 2019)

If you are not using the Bluetooth on Windows, and only the dingle-dongle, consider disabling the Windows Bluetooth support.


----------

